# Fish measurer - alternative method



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Good invention there. I just have some black texta marks just above the water line so when I lift the fish in I can quickly gauge the fish. Not as accurate as the kingy pipe though. :lol:


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

great idea ,down here some of the old timers stick king gorge whiting in a piece of Polly cut to size working on your principal that if it hangs out its a keeper!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a great idea for measuring and it keeps the fish subdued!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks very practical Mike.

On the shrinkage, did some research on measuring fish recently and all the regulations say the mouth must be closed. If you measure with the mouth open you will overestimate the length. This might account for the shrinkage


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

what and miss out on stretching the tails....no way man...every cm counts


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

thats very clever


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I have notches marked into my rods of legal sizes of fish that i'm likely to catch on that rod.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

koich said:


> I have notches marked into my rods of legal sizes of fish that i'm likely to catch on that rod.


aaagggghhhhhh!!!!!!

you intentionly put notches in your rods..........i know guys that mark out measurements with tape, but never actually damage their rods......

if i catch a pb or close i measure it out on the rod then measure that length at home with ruler.....i have only just got into this pb stuff after i joined here and list pbs i have caught since my membership here


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I remember my pb's and I rarely take photos. I don't cut it down to the blank, i make a scratch in the enamel that can only been seen when you hold it an angle to the light.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

koich said:


> I remember my pb's and I rarely take photos. I don't cut it down to the blank, i make a scratch in the enamel that can only been seen when you hold it an angle to the light.


sorry didn't mean to sound so judgemental....but still i couldn't bring myself to do even that

now that i have started thinking about pbs it's quite a impressive list.......might post later once i sit down and go back over the pictures etc


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Good idea Michael. Due to the frenzy of the fish, the awkwardness of using the fisheries sticker on the paddle and the adrenalin associated with a good fish I find the fish is pretty close to dead anyway by the time you can get an accurate measurement. So i tend to estimate and toss them back if they seem close to being under. A more accurate way of measuring probably means you could take more fish home too and if they are under get them back into the water largely unharmed.

That one goes straight to the pool room I reckon.

JT


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdo5CU4AABLXgAAQYIcApBCAP+/foCAAhCnomVNkmyan6pp6j1NpMhFN6SeoaeoaDT1ADQh1rxlFjlfB+g7iwLNEyBrv8Y650J89Sf3VrPhcYQ8FzOkrzwi7KK7ac0dB5FZXELJA/w0j2jINXwGVOgdDtnh2Qj4vrJ8UZQvZQaaYTfSjq4IC1aVREZNYagp2hGL8XckU4UJDaOQlOA==


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Gatsey, what a cool idea. You might want to send that to China for mass production...........it could make you millions.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Great idea Gatesy.
To date I have used the old texta marks on yak for the quick measure and release. You are right the fish still fight when you try to hold them still enough to measure. Maybe consider fixing your "u" tube to the yak both for quick measure but also it could be an accurate measure with marks.
Consider a large diameter cut tube fixed to yak for ocean fish then slide in a smaller diameter tube for say estuary type fish or whiting with its own marks and even highlighted legal sizes. Maybe you could patent this mate ( except for the cost ). Anyway a great idea.  
cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

Good idea.
You could put the fisheries sticker on the pipe too


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, some nostalgia here!


----------

